# open_basedir greift nicht richtig



## DarkRaver (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Website als Subdomain in htdocs/sub und von dieser Homepage müsste ich mal zugreifen auf htdocs/framework. Also, hab ich gedacht, kurzerhand mal einen Open_Basedir Eintrag und gut ist. Naja, falsch gedacht. Der Eintrag greift nämlich nur zur Hälfte. An die wichtigsten Funktionen wie MySQL-Verbindung usw. kommt er ran aber an die .js oder .css Files kommt er eben nicht. Nutzen tu ich:

```
<script src="../framework/js/3rdParty/protoaculous.1.8.2.min.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
```
Dort zeigt er nur:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<html><head>
<title>403 Forbidden</title>
</head><body>
<h1>Forbidden</h1>
<p>You don't have permission to access /framework/js/3rdParty/protoaculous.1.8.2.min.js
on this server.</p>
<hr>
<address>Apache Server at example.com Port 80</address>
</body></html>
```
Der Eintrag ist folgender:

```
<Directory /var/www/vhosts/example.com/htdocs/sub>
    php_admin_value open_basedir "/var/www/vhosts/example.com/htdocs/sub:/tmp:/var/www/vhosts/example.com/htdocs/framework"
</Directory>
```
Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegen könnte und daher würde ich mich über eine Antwort von euch freuen. Dazu müsste aber gesagt werden, dass auf dem Server Plesk 10 läuft, PHP wird als Apache-Modul ausgeführt.

Mfg


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Mai 2011)

Hi,

das open_basedir() greift nur für php-Code und wenn du darin mit include(), require(), fopen() und so arbeitest. Die .js und .css Dateien werden direkt vom Werbserver ausgeliefert, also quasi nicht über php verarbeitet. Somit greift dort die Direktive nicht.

Gruß
BK


----------

